# Solved: Editing icon on yahoo toolbar



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

The weather icon on my Yahoo Toolbar in Firefox says Manchester but since I don't live anywhere Manchester I need to change it to some city closer to me. Please can anyone tell me how to edit?


----------



## TulsaRose (Jan 6, 2012)

Try this:










To save your selected preferences, click the settings icon on the far right side of the Yahoo toolbar. This looks like a gray, round gear.

If that doesn't work, we'll look into some other method. 

Rosie


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

That does not work for me it allows you to add to the list but none are displayed in the toolbar.


----------



## TulsaRose (Jan 6, 2012)

Have you tried using the *Yahoo!Answers* website? That link goes to a member post, asking Yahoo weather toolbar question? The reply may solve your problem. If not, you can post your question at the top of that page.

Let us know if that works.

Rosie


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes that works but when you restart Firefox it goes back to Manchester again.


----------



## TulsaRose (Jan 6, 2012)

Did you post a question regarding your "challenge" at the Yahoo Answers website? When and if you do, be sure to include Firefox (and version) in the question. Also check the Firefox Add-ons Manager. You may find something there that is out of kilter. Just found this info:

Firefox's Add Ons Manager has the solution. When you get to the Add Ons Manager page, click on "Extensions" tab on the left side of the page. You should see Yahoo Toolbar 2.4.1.2011 shown. Just scroll down the page to the bottom and look for the Yahoo link to "http://yahoo.toolbar. com. Click on the link and it'll take you to the site where you can install your updated Yahoo toolbar that will work with Firefox 7 and up.

Read more: Greetings, I am using Firefox as my browser and Yahoo for - JustAnswer http://www.justanswer.com/computer/61bxb-greetings-i-using-firefox-browser-yahoo.html#ixzz1jNLZYWpO
​​
Rosie


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you so much installing the lastest toolbar has allowed me to fix the problem.


----------



## TulsaRose (Jan 6, 2012)

You're very welcome. Glad you finally got it resolved and replied back with the solution. 

Rosie


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Since booting up again Firefox has gone back to the original problem.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

But I haven't


----------



## TulsaRose (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm sorry you still have the "challenge" but maybe going directly to *Yahoo Help* will work out for you. That link goes directly to a "Yahoo! Toolbar Help" form. It will first take you to the LogIn page and then opens the form.

I don't use extra toolbars. They are usually more trouble than they are worth.

Post a reply back here and let me know if that is any help.

Rosie


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for your help and I am taking your advice and am deleting the toolbar.


----------



## TulsaRose (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm sure sorry we couldn't work it out but I believe you are making the right move. 

Rosie


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

That's okay take care and enjoy your Oklahoma sunshine it will be -4C tonight here!


----------

